# Mulit-purpose mic needed for measurement and recording



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am looking for a multi-purpose mic that can be used for measurement (REW) and for recording my vocals and guitar. It would be even better if cost under a 100 bucks. :bigsmile: Does anyone know of such a mic? 

Matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Depends. Can you be satisfied using an omnidirectional mic for the guitar and vocal application? The cardioid mics typically used for instruments and vocals won’t work as well for room measurements.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I was thinking in reverse. Are there any good vocal mics that would double as a good measurement mic? :devil:
Has anyone used anything other than a measurement mic or spl meter for REW? 

Matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Most vocal mics are the cardioid type, which are directional. Directional mics typically are not used for room measurements only omnidirectionals are. But if you want to give it a shot with REW, all you need is a calibration file.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SeanAC (Nov 20, 2010)

I heard a long time ago that the Behringer ECM8000 was often used for music recording, but that is all I remember. I would love to hear further opinions being in a similar position to the OP myself.


----------

